# The Morning After....



## rochelletherock (Sep 25, 2005)

*better then expected...*

Sounds like you put a lot of effort into the party! I hope your guests apprecaited all all your efforts.

Our party turned out better then I thought. On Thursday from the RSVPs I was expected about 20, put more then 30 were come. We got some last minute calls saying they got a sitter and could make it and others brought friends. 

The good: the fortune teller we hired. She was great. she works at the local theater and totally did it up. Everyone enjoyed it greatly.

The Bad: the forutune teller was almost 2 hours late. It screwed up my "schedule" for games, ect. The party was kind of slow at first cuz I had things set up for the guest to see her first and filter into the kitchen, ect. But it all worked out in the end.

Got a ton of compliments on all the decorations which was nice-cuz you all know it is a big effort. The punch with the dry ice to me was the oldest "trick" in the book, but soooo many guests had never seen it before so it was worth the drive to pick it up. We had the victim buffet with a monster head and a stuffed shirt and pants. ( I think someone suggested it on this site) With a monster set up with his shirt open and we had bratwaurst intestines, his feet were cut off so we had monster toes (sausages wrapped in crossiants) Sun glasses over his eyes and we had a platter of deviled eggs. And of course his fingers were missing so we had wiches fingers. 

All but two people come in costume and I think they regetted it, I worned them. 

We played the name game and although it is an old game, everyone got into it and it did help mingle. I had other games planned, but had to skip them cuz of the fortune tellers bad timing. 

Can't wait to hear about everyone else's parties!
Rochelle


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

*Arrr... it shivered our timbers*

Our party went great! We had a really nice turnout of about 40 people. The decorations received the appropriate amount of oohs and ahhs - people were especially impressed by the ship wreck and the skeleton behind bars. The games and activities went over great - though, we waited a bit too long for people to show up so didn't get all of the activities (Booty Hunt and costume contest) in. But, people seemed to really have a good time with the Ship Race and there was full-bore singing when we did the tavern sing-along. And they loved the spooky (bawdy) pirate story.

Time to start planning for next year! LOL

I'll post some pics later on.


----------



## saga (Oct 30, 2005)

hey what great! here in sapin we celebrate only a bit, some people dressed up in the streets, i went out with a jack'o lantern pumpkin and made some pics with neighbourhood friends, i don't know when i'll develope the filmroll but it will be when it had finished.I would like to see some of your pics  
wish all of you have had a great halloween !!
best wishes


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

At first I was bumin' because we had quite a few last minute "can't comes" and then quite a few no shows...it was all the effort and al the FOOD!! But we had almost 30, and still I feel like I didn't get enough time to spend with anyone as it was. TOTs tonight were loving the decorations so so what if we have to eat mini cheesecakes, little hot dogs and devilled eggs for the next 6 days

Totally worth it


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The party was a huge success. Everything worked PERFECT! Unbelievable! And the lightning gave us an added bonus. When the guests were arriving, they were so caught up in the lightning effect and looking at that side, that when the devil jumped up from the other side, it really took them off guard lol We never thought of that happening
The lightning also attracted many of our neighbors to come have a closer peek.
Our best prop, the scarefx witch was hardly noticed But they all loved the devil and want him back for next year lol Go figure?
The food was great!
The puking baby punchbowl worked properly!
The weather was so nice that we were able to do an outside scavenger hunt (thanks to Wilma we've had 20 C highs the last 4 days or so)
And I even got them to 'stroll' to show off their costumes for the costume competition!

This year we had around 17 guests compared to the 30 from last year. But I have to tell you, it was much more fun with less people  The person who was supposed to bring soft drinks, showed up late. So Pieter and another guest 'ran out' to buy some at the last minute and in costume. Remember, I'm in the Netherlands so it was quite an adventure for them lol I can't believe they really did it. The whole time they were in the supermarket, they were followed by security lol

I still have problems getting people to 'do' anything during the party or to mingle. I'm dealing with dutchies and they are more used to sitting in one spot all night and waiting for things to be offered to them. But, they are getting more used to helping themselves. Now if I could just get them out of their chairs easier.

Here are the pics:
http://photobucket.com/albums/b67/MsMeeple/Party/

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Moonchicky said:


> I cooked up a storm so the one thing I've really learned is that for future years is to make ready made stuff - like a cold cut platter or meatballs in a crock pot. I spent 5 hours in the kitchen yesterday making sausage stuffed mushrooms, brushetta, spinach dip, cheese fondue, cupcakes (not just any, but the ones on the cover of Southern Living - what a pain), cocktail weenies.


Amen to that! I want to spend less time in the kitchen as well. Even though people bring things, I still spend way too much time making stuff myself.

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

rochelletherock said:


> We had the victim buffet with a monster head and a stuffed shirt and pants. ( I think someone suggested it on this site) With a monster set up with his shirt open and we had bratwaurst intestines, his feet were cut off so we had monster toes (sausages wrapped in crossiants) Sun glasses over his eyes and we had a platter of deviled eggs. And of course his fingers were missing so we had wiches fingers.


That sounds really cool. Did you get any pictures of it?

MsM


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay, I've finally recovered from our party lol getting old really sucks. We had a bout 40 people this year and in agreement with others, WAY too much food!!! The puking baby turned out great Ms. Meeple! I'll have to post some pics when I get a chance! I was running so short on time that my father actually made it for us. He got WAY too into it, and rather gory, it was great! We made it more of a bondage/punk rock baby. Everyone loved the decorations. The main feature got noticed alot, Stabbo the clown. The coffin cooler is STILL full of ice and beer. Last year the ice stayed for a week in that thing! Which is good because I have no room in my fridge because of all of the left over food. LOL.

It never ceases to make me scratch my head why people think that the store bought props are so much cooler than the ones we work our a**es off on though. This was the first year in this house and we didn't get a single tick or treater, so I'm still bummed about that. Hope everyone is good!
MB


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

We had around 50 this year, down from 60 last year. The party was great, though more subdued than last year. Instead of moshpit at 3:30 to Ministry, it was more groove dancing at 2:30 to funk. Still, lots of great costumes, lots of compliments on our new decorations (my fav: the flying skeleton disco ball my husband made), & a good time had by all.

Good: colored mixers (appletinis, cranberry, anything blue), shots, and beerbeerbeer. I didn't think folks were drinking much due to the mellower mood, but the bar and coffin cooler are amazingly depleted.

So-so: food consumption. I had the same menu of pasta, meatballs, mini-sandwiches, and dips as last year, but folks didn't eat as much. Actually, this meant the buffet was around much longer, so late arrivals got to eat. I totally forget to put out the chocolate dipped strawberries I made, so these were eaten up by neighbors on Sunday.

And now...where am I gonna store all these new decorations?! I'll never get the full-sized coffin in the attic! I don't want to chop up the paper mache monster, but he's got an 8-foot long tongue, so where is that gonna go? Wonder how they'd look in Christmas lights and a gigantic Santa hat?

Victoria


----------



## Heathen (Oct 29, 2005)

Moonchicky said:


> I cooked up a storm so the one thing I've really learned is that for future years is to make ready made stuff - like a cold cut platter or meatballs in a crock pot. I spent 5 hours in the kitchen yesterday making sausage stuffed mushrooms, brushetta, spinach dip, cheese fondue, cupcakes (not just any, but the ones on the cover of Southern Living - what a pain), cocktail weenies.


Can I come next year?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Victoria said:


> And now...where am I gonna store all these new decorations?! I'll never get the full-sized coffin in the attic! I don't want to chop up the paper mache monster, but he's got an 8-foot long tongue, so where is that gonna go? Wonder how they'd look in Christmas lights and a gigantic Santa hat?
> 
> Victoria


So you make the monster into the Grinch and give him a coffin sleigh? lol

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

monkeybutler said:


> Okay, I've finally recovered from our party lol getting old really sucks. We had a bout 40 people this year and in agreement with others, WAY too much food!!! The puking baby turned out great Ms. Meeple! I'll have to post some pics when I get a chance! I was running so short on time that my father actually made it for us. He got WAY too into it, and rather gory, it was great! We made it more of a bondage/punk rock baby.


Ok, so take some geritol to get those energy levels back up and post some pics already! lol I wanna see how your puking baby turned out! 

MsM


----------



## Dark Gardener (Mar 10, 2005)

Puking baby punchbowls and 8 foot tongues...just when you think you've heard it all...that sounds awesome!

That punch sounds wonderful too...have to get me some of that black vodka.


Had a large family/friend Halloween party the Saturday before Halloween. Very fun and the weather was most cooperative, just beautiful. As usual, hubby and I worked like little demons. But I'm sure you ALL know what that is like!


Now about that "Homecooked 5 hours in the kitchen" thing...yeah, I've done that, too. That is waaaaaay too much work! I get so tired from all the cooking that I'm too pooped to pop! 

Learned some tricks from a caterer friend and because I love all you halloween folk I'll share...
Ready made is the way to go, but always throw in one or two homemade items. I hit Sam's Club about 3 days before the party and picked up a bunch of frozen goodies- mini eggrolls, pumpkin cheesecake, little eclairs and petite fours (sp?), etc. and a couple decent lasagnas. I did the meatballs and weenies in a crockpot, crackers, cheese bits, pickles, veggies, olives, chips, dip, etc...you know, that easy to do-slap it on a tray stuff. I made a crockpot full of soup and some nice casserole.

Another caterer tip is trays- always have plenty of those on hand- they make bringing food to and from the table so much easier. It's much quicker to bring your pickle/dip/cheese/olive/etc. goodies to the table all at once! 


I say you can never have too many crockpots!!! I also have a retro style waist apron that I wear to tote around a handful of tea lites and my bic stick lighter. 

This year I added something special...a crockpot of homemade hot chocolate...made with Ghiardelli cocoa, cinnamon sticks and real organic vanilla. I put it on a table next to the fire pit, where the S'mores were being made! It was gone in a flash! Course, I had 12 children, 10 chickens and 4 dogs running in circles in my backyard... 

Over the years it's gotten easier to throw Halloween parties...thank goddess, since I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

We had around 40 people this year. Only 2 or 3 that didn't dress up. The weather was a little cold. We had a chiminea (sp?) on the deck, so that helped keep those outside warm. The food turned out great. We learned it was a lot easier to buy some of the foods, such as chicken tenders from WalMart and tostitos from Costco. Saves so much time. Everyone liked the "No" game, with the auctions at the end. Our first ever "Golden Tombstone Award" for best costume went to Frankenstein. He was great. He even had 12" shoes that he had made. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Moonchicky (Jun 4, 2005)

Dark Gardner - thanks for those tips!! That hot chocolate sounds freakin awesome! The most regretful part of my night was that I spent so much time cooking, that when the guests arrived, I headed straight for the liquor and there was no turning back. I can't remember if I even tasted anything I made, and the worst part is we had to throw everything away because we left it out on the table until morning. Thank goodness the hubby took care of the clean up because I'd hate to see what the spinach dip looked like!


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

This year we had two kids halloween parties and one adult party. They adult party turned out super. Tons and tons of creepy food, lots of great costumes, and of course plenty of drinks. We had 24 people at our party which consisted of three different groups of our friends (some family, some neighbors, and some from work). The interaction was great. We used the game were you have something personal about each person in a square on a piece of paper - it was a great ice breaker and really got everyone talking. 
I do believe this was our best party yet.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Vikeman said:


> We had a chiminea (sp?) on the deck, so that helped keep those outside warm. Everyone liked the "No" game, with the auctions at the end. I'll post some pics later.


Yes, please do post pics!
What is a chiminea? We use a gas heater/blower thing but it get way too warm. Need another plan to keep the patio warm. This year we got lucky and didn't need heating but most years, heating is a must.
What is the no game with the auctions at the end? Explain please 

I really love seeing other's pictures and hearing what they did. Stimulates my own creativity and gives me ideas for future parties 

MsM


----------



## rochelletherock (Sep 25, 2005)

MsMeeple said:


> That sounds really cool. Did you get any pictures of it?
> 
> MsM



I am such a loser, the only picture I got was of the Kitty Litter Cake. I never think to take pictures. Sorry. But it was a cool table set-up. And everyone loved it! Thanks for asking.

Rochelle


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

I am in sympathy with the people who are eating leftover mini quiches, veggie trays and anything leftover from the party for the next couple of weeks  I too made too much food, but at least this time I didn't spend much time in the kitchen. Everything was prepared well in advance, and it was only pulling premade things out of the oven as guests arrived so that it would still be nice and warm.

I have enough booze leftover to get an entire army drunk! This is a first! Not only was I amply stocked, but everyone brought something and insisted on leaving it behind. Strangely enough, the most popular beverage was my MASSIVE toxic swamp punch (fruitopia strawberry kiwi punch, orange juice, pineapple juice, vodka, coconut run, spiced rum and blue curaco). It was a horrible green colour and the juice pulp added to the sliminess! I kept throwing dry ice in it everytime I went by to keep it bubbling....it was such a hit! 

The hot apple cider on the other hand was not as popular as in previous years...I guess since we were all inside this time. I highly recommend having a crockpot or hot plate with hot apple cider if you are outdoors! It usually goes really fast...and depending on your crowd you can always add a little spiced rum 

All in all - two very great parties...good thing it is cold enough outside to keep all the leftovers from rotting....my fridge can take no more!!! Pics to come....and I'll be watching for everyone else's too!


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

MsMeeple, The chiminea (?) is like a outdoor wood burning stove. Check the outdoor section at your local stores. It has a stand that keeps the fire off the ground. I put some flat stepping stones under it to protect the deck.
We usually play a game where you cannot say a certain word. The object is to try and make people say the forbidden word. This year the word was "No". "No" is an easy word to get people to say. You just ask people lots of questions. For ex: Do you need another drink?, Want something to eat? If the person says the word "No", they must give you whatever token you are using. We gave each person $250 in play money. Everytime you made someone say the word, they had to give you $50. The more you collected, the more you could bid on the gifts during the auction. We had 4 bags, 1 was a gag gift bag, 2 had gift cards and 1 had some liquor. Everybody seemed to enjoy the game. Plus it gets people to mingle and talk. And I also made a trophy for the best costume. We have a ballot in the packet we give each person, along with rules for our game. 
I downloaded pictures today, so I should be able to post some tomorrow.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation of the game.
So the heating you used is a wood burning stove type thing. Guess that needs ventilation huh? We have a closed in tent that we use on the patio. So guess somethng like that wouldn't work.

MsM


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

You could always use an electric type fan heater. I've seen some that looks like a small floor fan that blows out hot air.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning after a rough night? Boy, you said it. We have a bunch of house guests staying with us for Hallowe'en, it's our Christmas. The morning of November 1st around 6:00 AM, I'm the first one up, making coffee, fumbling around in the Kitchen. Soon other people start awaking and coming in. Everybody's beat up, we had a killer time last night. Then about 6:30, my daughter Vickie walks into the Kitchen. She's 18 months old and was a Zombie Baby the night before. She's one of those babies that walks around like she owns the place. They hadn't been able to get all the gell out of her hair the night before, and it was sticking out all over, just hilarious, I broke up laughing.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe we'd be better off taking and posting the morning after photo's lol Might be scarier than the party or haunt itself haha


MsM


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

All I know is for the first time in alot of years I didn't have to go to work the next day with a hangover.

Thanks for small miracles.


----------

